# Need a charter, or just a ride!



## Austin

Well, I'm done recovering from surgery and I need to get on the water. Two months of only being able to sit around the house is no fun.. I usually either wade fish, or fish the piers, since I don't have access to a boat. I've been out with several charter captains over the years of me being a forum member, I've had a good time with them all. Just looking to get in some good boat trips this season.

I would make all the phone calls, but figured it reach more people if I made this post.. I've got my own rods and equipment for inshore/nearshore, basically just want to get out on a boat. Ive been fishing this area all my life and have quite a bit of knowledge about anything fishing.

Willing to help pay for gas and bait, or beer.

I am 25 and hold a full time job. My schedule is pretty much open for Wednesday, Saturdays after 2, and on Sundays. Would love to fish some dock lights at night as well.

Contact me on here or give me a call

850-530-4580

Thanks


----------



## Austin

btt


----------



## wld1985

I cant say 100% But I just got my boat pulled out from being down all winter..New water pump and Greasing everything...I was thinking of taking it out for a spin today,but my wife got a call from work asking if she can come in..So its on hold right now.. I usually launch at Texar.


----------



## Austin

wld1985 said:


> I cant say 100% But I just got my boat pulled out from being down all winter..New water pump and Greasing everything...I was thinking of taking it out for a spin today,but my wife got a call from work asking if she can come in..So its on hold right now.. I usually launch at Texar.



Sounds good, whenever you decide to go break her back in, let me know :thumbsup:


----------



## Austin

Btt


----------



## Austin

btt!


----------



## Austin

BUMP! The weather this week is going to be nice!!


----------



## Austin

Bump! Nobody needs some knowledgeable company and some gas money?? The weather is great right now..


----------



## NavyGator

Austin, you wanna go out Saturday? I'm looking to trade my gas for some local know-how. Looking to launch out of Sherman.


----------



## Austin

NavyGator said:


> Austin, you wanna go out Saturday? I'm looking to trade my gas for some local know-how. Looking to launch out of Sherman.


 
Sorry bud, I didn't see your post until today. Let me know when you are wanting to get back out on the water. Just call my cell phone or send me a PM. Thanks!


----------



## Austin

Btt!


----------



## Austin

Bump...


----------



## Austin

Last bump.. Guess I'm gonna give up on it!


----------



## submariner

*fishing april 3rd*

I will be going out of Sherman Cove ( if weather clears) between noon and 1300- will be doing a little trolling and what ever have room for a couple 

857 1039 ed


----------



## Austin

submariner said:


> I will be going out of Sherman Cove ( if weather clears) between noon and 1300- will be doing a little trolling and what ever have room for a couple
> 
> 857 1039 ed


 
Thank you, but unfortunately I am at work today. I posted the days that I am off work in my original post. I work 730-530pm on work days so anything in the day time isn't an option when i'm working :hang:


----------

